# Ate some bad cottage cheese...



## r0dxx (Apr 2, 2006)

What will happen to me? I tried a different kind low sodium, and it had a real funky taste. I figured it was just the different brand, and low sodium cause I usually get a regular kind. 

Today is 4-2-06, and I checked the expiration and sure enough it said SELL BY 3-30-06. 

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 2, 2006)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> What will happen to me? I tried a different kind low sodium, and it had a real funky taste. I figured it was just the different brand, and low sodium cause I usually get a regular kind.
> 
> Today is 4-2-06, and I checked the expiration and sure enough it said SELL BY 3-30-06.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this?


How much did you eat?  You should be fine, so don't sweat it.


----------



## r0dxx (Apr 2, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> How much did you eat?  You should be fine, so don't sweat it.



A pretty good amount, atleast 1/2 a cup...It was hard to tell it tasted weird cause I mix peanut butter with it. But then I tried some right out of the container and it had a sour aftertaste. It didn't smell sour, but tasted like total crap. Almost like plain yogurt, that soury taste. I can't believe the store sold expired stuff!! 4 days EXPIRED! I always look at the expiration date as well, the one time I don't...It's expired. Whats the worst thing that could happen!?


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 2, 2006)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> A pretty good amount, atleast 1/2 a cup...It was hard to tell it tasted weird cause I mix peanut butter with it. But then I tried some right out of the container and it had a sour aftertaste. It didn't smell sour, but tasted like total crap. Almost like plain yogurt, that soury taste. I can't believe the store sold expired stuff!! 4 days EXPIRED! I always look at the expiration date as well, the one time I don't...It's expired. Whats the worst thing that could happen!?


lol.  Really man, you'll be okay.  And yeah, the store is not suppose to sell items that have past their due date.  Just take it back and get a refund or another product.  They may give you a little extra for your trouble.


----------



## r0dxx (Apr 2, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> lol.  Really man, you'll be okay.  And yeah, the store is not suppose to sell items that have past their due date.  Just take it back and get a refund or another product.  They may give you a little extra for your trouble.



Can't I get bad food poisoning? wtf just a refund, they should give me alot more than that!


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 2, 2006)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Whats the worst thing that could happen!?



Your nuts will fall off..


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 2, 2006)

lol take a chill pill food is usually alright till after the expiration date anyway, i would eat  it if it was more than that out of date,just try to get your money back

Nothing bad will happen and certainly not food poisoning


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2006)

So if this was bad why did you eat it?  Did it smell bad or was it just an expiration date that said it was expired?


----------

